

Full Text of ACTA Leaked [pdf] - rosser
http://www.infowarrior.org/users/rforno/mirror/201001_acta.pdf

======
sheldonwt
Where is the public outrage over this? When a government cannot pass a bill
due to overwhelming public opposition, using an alternate means such as a
treaty like this is policy laundering. It's disgusting and I can't wait to see
ACTA covered on the Nightly News. This genuinely frightens me.

~~~
tumult
What reasons do print, TV or radio news have to cover this? I can't think of
any. It takes more than a single sound bite to explain what ACTA is, and there
are plenty of easier and well-tested ways of getting people worked up when
consuming newsproduct.

The people who know what this is and what it means speak up against it
constantly: internet users with a clue. The people left who routinely watch TV
and read template-generated newspapers are by definition not going to care.
You don't watch TV to get real information, you watch TV to watch TV.

------
acg
The free software foundation has a campaign, their view is it limits free
software and perhaps freedom in general: <http://www.fsf.org/campaigns/acta/>

------
nolochemical
Thanks, didnt have the time.

